# Silent Loop 280 kleine Teilchen im Kühlwasser



## Xoas (1. März 2019)

*Silent Loop 280 kleine Teilchen im Kühlwasser*

Hey,

ich habe heute das Layout in meinem Dark Base Pro 900 geändert und die Chance gleich genutzt um auch die AiO etwas nachzufüllen(bis jetzt war nur die Werksflüssigkeit in der WaKü).
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass  kleine Teilchen im Kühlwasser schwimmen. Habe die Teilchen dann abgeschöpft, durch schütteln am Radiator kam aber immer mehr nach. 

Ich vermute mal, dass Korrosion dafür verantwortlich ist. 

Meine eigentliche Frage:
Muss ich mir Gedanken machen oder ist das ein normaler Vorgang in solchen Wasserkühlungen? 

Die Silent Loop war jetzt ~1½ Jahre lang in Betrieb, die Kühlleistung hat sich nicht merklich verschlechtert. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## IICARUS (1. März 2019)

*AW: Silent Loop 280 kleine Teilchen im Kühlwasser*

Eine AIO ist auch nur dann Wartungsfrei wenn sie gegen eine neue ersetzt wird, denn da sammelt sich genauso wie bei einer custom Wakü auch Schmutz an und verstopft genauso den Kühler. Wenn du es richtig machen willst reinige den Radiator, zerlege die Pumpe/Kühler und reinige sie und fülle dann am ende wieder alles mit Fertiggemisch auf.
aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l


----------



## Xoas (1. März 2019)

*AW: Silent Loop 280 kleine Teilchen im Kühlwasser*

Also ist das soweit normal? Habe mir nur sorgen gemacht, dass sich mein Rechner bald in ein Schwimmbad verwandeln könnte. 

Ich werde mir mal Kühlflüssigkeit bestellen und die WaKü richtig säubern, Danke für den Tipp


----------

